

Show HN: StarHub – Fast access to your GitHub favorites - hanula
http://stuff.hanula.com/starhub/

======
juhq
Looks pretty nice, I think you should also get the project language and add
links for each of the languages I've starred, so that I can quickly find
javascript etc projects I've starred.

~~~
hanula
Thanks. I'll add language filter, although the basic info that GitHub provides
isn't very accurate.

------
MegaLeon
This is good. Alway been wondering, isn't there a built-in way to do this in
GitHub? I mainly star projects because they might get useful in the future.

~~~
hanula
That's exactly my case. I needed a way to (really) quickly browse my stars.
Instant filter can save a lot of time. I hope GitHub will add something like
that in the future.

